# Is the Raleigh Revenio 1 a good bike?



## 550Eugene (Apr 7, 2013)

A little about me. I'm 28 and got into cycling as a way to loose weight. So far since Feb I've lost 30 pounds (down to 247) and have fallen in love with riding.

I currently am riding a Magna Fixie... (I got it for $36 at Target on Clearance) 

Since buying that I've had to replace EVERYTHING because it really wasn't worth the $36 I paid. I've even had to take it to a bike shop to have them take it apart and reassemble.

I realize my past mistakes and want to move on to a bicycle that I can ride to and from work for a total of 22 miles 14 days a month. 

I went into my local bike shop today and took a test ride on a 2012 Raleigh Revenio 1. It rode great and was a wonderful size. However, it was marked down to $540 and after my last experience I'm nervous about bicycle that are on sale lol. 

Also I don't know much about Raleigh or Road Bicycles in general. 

My max is $600 for a bicycle and I want something that I can ride for the next 10 years with no problems. Advice?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

"Is the Raleigh Revenio 1 a good bike?"

Yes.


----------



## 550Eugene (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

550Eugene said:


> A little about me. I'm 28 and got into cycling as a way to loose weight. So far since Feb I've lost 30 pounds (down to 247) and have fallen in love with riding.
> 
> I currently am riding a Magna Fixie... (I got it for $36 at Target on Clearance)
> 
> ...


My personal preference for your purposes would be a hybrid, not a road bike at your price point. If you don't have any challenging hills, a brand new single speed just might be the ticket too. Otherwise, I'd be looking for a really nice used road bike (<$400), or I'd be looking online to see what I could get from Bikesdirect, Nashbar, or Performance.

The problem with buying used is that someone has to know a lot about bicycle mechanics, and they should be able to advise you concerning fit. It should be either a close friend or relative who could serve as your "expert". You should have your "expert" evaluate the bike, both before and after your 2-3 mile test ride.

The problem with buying online is that you won't be able to test ride the bike. Therefore, the size of the bike and the fit of the bike are virtual unknowns. Online fit calculators are often incorrect for certain body types. Also, bicycle manufacturers don't always agree upon frame sizes. A size 56cm Raleigh might be a size 58cm Trek.

Decent road bikes usually cost more than decent hybrids. It must be something strange about drop handlebars that does that with road bikes. Anyhoo, for $600, there are many decent hybrids that would suit your commuter needs (unless you feel that you need drop handlebars). Otherwise, you could get a really banging single speed for $600 or less. However, that would require much flat (or close to flat) terrain, without any challenging hills.


----------



## 550Eugene (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a single speed already. The only thing stock on it is the steel frame and it doesn't weigh much. My commute to work is hilly. While it's not unmanageable, since I can do it with my single speed, I want gears. 

I want a bicycle that I can take for long trips in the future.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

550Eugene said:


> I have a single speed already. The only thing stock on it is the steel frame and it doesn't weigh much. My commute to work is hilly. While it's not unmanageable, since I can do it with my single speed, I want gears.
> 
> I want a bicycle that I can take for long trips in the future.


In that case, the Revenio 1 would be great for your work commute, but for long trips, I'm afraid it might be out of its element. For long trips, at your price point, I would definitely try to find a road bike with better componentry. My advice would be to either increase your budget, buy used on Craigslist, or buy online. IMO, road bikes do better on long trips than hybrids...


----------



## 550Eugene (Apr 7, 2013)

What about the Revenio 2? It's about $900


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I used to own one and the only problem I had was I kept breaking spokes on the rear wheel. I weighed 220 then so I think that had something to do with it. I used it for rides up to sixty miles. I replaced the rear wheel and it is now mounted on my kurt trainer


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

550Eugene said:


> What about the Revenio 2? It's about $900


Yeah, that would be alright....

However, the following might be even better:

Fuji Sportiff 1.3
1) www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1125995_-1_400309_400309

Novara Safari
2) www.rei.com/product/807245/novara_safari_bike_2013

* I dunno Eugene, I used to be in a touring club. We used to travel all over the country. The one thing that I noticed was that the people with lower tier componentry were always stopping to make adjustments.

Shimano hierarchy goes like this --->

Dura Ace > Ultegra > 105 > Tiagra > Sora > 2300 > worthless

To me 2300 means lower tier componentry which might be the source of future problems....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

As long as it fits your anatomy (and it seems to) I think the Ravenio 1 would be a fine choice for your intended uses. A triple for hills and sturdy, 32 spoke count wheels to accommodate your weight (kudos on the weight loss, BTW).

Shimano 2300, while not being high on bling, is a solid groupset which (IMO) will prove reliable and durable. 

Additionally, buying from a LBS, you'll get a level of sizing/ fit assistance, the ability to test ride and a warranty - along with post-purchase services like tweaks to fit and adjusting/ tuning, if needed. 

In this price range, as a package deal, I think you'd be hard pressed to do better.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

bmach said:


> I used to own one and the only problem I had was I kept breaking spokes on the rear wheel. I weighed 220 then so I think that had something to do with it. I used it for rides up to sixty miles.


Most entry level bikes will have crappy wheels. I weigh about 70 pounds less than you, and I killed the cheap Jalco rear on my old GT in about 4000 miles.

OTOH, the 2300 RD never missed a beat. Coupled with Microshift shifters (which allow you to shift from the drops) I never had a major shifting issue, and was able to keep it adjusted fine on my own.

The frame failed long before I had shifting issues (it actually didn't last much longer than the rear wheel).


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Raleighs are good "for the money" but sadly a bike that will last 10 years and be perfect for diverse riding (commute and long trips in your case) for $600 might be a bit of a pipe dream.

When you say "long *trips*" I picture racks, fenders and a need for very stable handling. I may be wrong because I'm not really up on the Revenio but if it's what I think it is (relaxed race bike for lack of a better term) and if I'm correct about what you mean by "long trips" I don't think it would be a great choice. I'm thinking more like the Jamis Aurora would fit your needs better. I'm not sure of the price but Jamis is another brand similar to Raleigh that's good "for the money" IMO.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Nothing wrong with the Raleigh for you. As others have stated the wheels are typically the weakest link on the lower priced bikes, but they should get you through several seasons of riding as long as you are not regularly hitting pot holes, off roading etc.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Good wheels are usually expensive. There's nothing like a great set of tires to go with an excellent pair of wheels. Neither of which generally come with road bikes less than $800.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

550Eugene said:


> My max is $600 for a bicycle and I want something that I can ride for the next 10 years with no problems. Advice?


Looks to be a good bike for your price range and expectations, if fit is good (and you mentioned it was), I'd recommend you go for it.
My guess is you will enjoy it, continue to get to your weight goal and start thinking about the next bike before the 10 years are up.


----------

